# report foreign guests



## arisa73 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello,


I stay for now in Chiang Mai and i own a condo in Samui rented by a belgium guy. I just rode that i have to do a report to the immigration office in Samui but i can't go there before long time so i will report by mail post. Do you know exactly what documents are required ?

Thanks


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

It is a TM.30 form which you can download off thai immigration website here;
Immigration Forms
You will most likely need copies of your tenants passport picture page, the page with his extension of stay, the page with his arrival stamp and his TM6 departure card along with stuff that shows you're the owner of the condo. 

I'd say before you send anything to Samui Immigration (long known to be really persnickety on some things) call them at 07-742-1069. 

This appears to be their email; [email protected] or this one off the main immigration website; [email protected]

This is their address in English;
Suratthani Immigration Office
Thaweeratphakdee Road
Na Thon, Koh Samui, Thailand 84140

Good Luck..


----------



## arisa73 (Oct 29, 2015)

very good Tod-Daniels, thanks you so much


----------

